# Fisher plow angling problem



## neil0024 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello all, I have a fisher plow that will go up and down , and to the left.
The right does not work! The pump I am using is from northern tool and equipment .................a haldex unit . Looks like the pump has 1 solinod, and four coils. Any ideas as to what is wrong?:bluebounc thanks


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Have someone help you and use process of elimination, each valve should be for a specific function, have some one operate the controls one function at a time while you take a small screw driver and touch the end of the coils to check for magnetisim. The one that doesnt become magnetic or is magnectic for the right angle is where you want to start. If no magnatism, check for power at the coil when the switch is activated, if no power, trace harness back and check switch, if magnetism, pull the valve cartridge and check for a stuck or bent valve.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Northern Tools Haldex Pumps*



neil0024 said:


> Hello all, I have a fisher plow that will go up and down , and to the left.
> The right does not work! The pump I am using is from northern tool and equipment .................a haldex unit . Looks like the pump has 1 solinod, and four coils. Any ideas as to what is wrong?:bluebounc thanks


Pull each of the 4 cartridges under the coils and carefully inspect the screens over the holes.I certify that you will find damaged screens that are hanging up the particular valve.I have found that moisture freezing to ice pushes in and breaks the screens.Order a new one and in the meantime get a pick and pullout the damaged screen and the valve wont hang up no more.I used these pumps to set up a small fleet and had problems with every unit.Northern is glad to sell you a new cartridge and will talk every angle to not supply a replacement at n/c.I really would not buy another unit from them.:realmad: :realmad: payup


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

*angle problem*

also check your wiring harness I had a fisher that was acting up at one time and had to replace the plugs on the 10 or 11 pin harness on the plow and truck.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re angle problems*



fordboy said:


> also check your wiring harness I had a fisher that was acting up at one time and had to replace the plugs on the 10 or 11 pin harness on the plow and truck.


The guy who started the thread stated that he is Using a Northern Tools Aftermarket Snowplow pump unit.Which comes with a harness an a 2 rocker switch control box all you need is 3 hydraulic lines out.It will operate any 3 piston snowplow's{Right,LEFT,UP and down}no Fisher harness here to diagnose


----------



## neil0024 (Dec 12, 2005)

*revised problem*

Upon further tinkering, I have found that the plow will go fight if i hit both the up and right button at the same time...weird.....before all u had to do was hit the right button.................any ideas?....................I still have to try the screw driver on the coils


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Back to the checking the coils and valves.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Northern/Haldex Pump problem*

No updates,Must be fixed??????


----------

